# B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 29, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15362"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15362">Tweet</a></div>
<p>B&H Photo still has a few popular Canon lenses on sale, they’ve given us no timeframe as to when the instant savings will end. All of the deals are shown in cart before and do not include the additional savings with the current mail-in rebates.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486708-USA/Canon_1910B002AA_EF_16_35mm_f_2_8L_II.html" target="_blank">Canon EF 16-35 f/2.8L II via B&H Photo $1349</a> (Reg $1699) after Mail-in Rebate</li>
<li><strong></strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II via B&H Photo $1699</a> (Reg $2299) after mail-in rebate</li>
<li><strong></strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II via B&H Photo $1799</a> (Reg. $2499) after Mail-in Rebate</li>
</ul>
<p>B&H is also offering free next day delivery in the USA on most in stock items.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## howwon (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*

If I purchase from B&H and ship to Canada, do I qualify for the mail-in-rebate?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## daft (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*

how'd you get $1350 on the 16-35mm II rebate? i only see $200 off $1700, which would amount to $1500.


----------



## PAI021805 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*

Those are some nice deals, I bought the 6D on the 26th but missed the free nextday shipping...now they have it on again....ugh.


----------



## HankMD (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*



daft said:


> how'd you get $1350 on the 16-35mm II rebate? i only see $200 off $1700, which would amount to $1500.



Click on "More Details", which will show the real price (currently $1,529) before the rebate.


----------



## bleephotography (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*



howwon said:


> If I purchase from B&H and ship to Canada, do I qualify for the mail-in-rebate?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Unfortunately not: _"Offer good in the 50 United States, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico, on products purchased by an end-user customer from Canon Authorized Dealer only. American Express® Reward Card will only be mailed to a street address (except where prohibited by law) in the 50 United States, the District of Columbia or Puerto Rico."_


----------



## BL (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*

not only for lenses, but they are selling a 600EX x2 bundled with the ST-E3 transmitter for $1079 which is quite nice. picked that one up myself for a few more speedlites.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/994672-REG/canon_speedlite_600ex_rt_essential_two.html


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: B&H Photo Still Has Some Deals Going On*

Wow! Truly excellent deals.


----------

